# Anything happening for April Fool's day? Just curious :x



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

All in the title. I know we just had a huge event for Easter, but since this is only my second time participating in any event on the forums, I'm not sure what's next for holiday events, and I'm just so excited that I'd like to know what's coming next xD


----------



## Cory (Mar 30, 2016)

If they told us it would ruin the suprise!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd say that we won't. Unless there is just a Blance NPC that comments every once in a while, I'm sure there won't be any sort of event.


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

iirc there was a perriot thing for april fool's day but idk if they will bring it back this year.


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Mkay thanks for the answers everyone


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe we'll all get banned. That would be fun but also damaging to the site... and perhaps not fun.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2016)

April 15th will be fantastic though.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 30, 2016)

They'll restock the shop!


----------



## Araie (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm actually kinda secretly hoping that they'll bring back Perriot. (If you're wondering what that is, it's a jester-like doll. At least, that's the best way I can describe it.)


----------



## inkling (Mar 30, 2016)

hmmmm...speculation thread!... i hope they do something. i always fall for april fool's jokes haha so ya. i always forget its april fool's and i can be gullible at times so i appreciate a clever joke!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

He was here a few days ago.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2016)

Mariah said:


> He was here a few days ago.



The dark lord walks among us once more. RISE UP DARTH PIERROT AND TAKE YOUR RIGHTFUL PLACE AMONG THE SITH ADMINS


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 30, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Maybe we'll all get banned. That would be fun but also damaging to the site... and perhaps not fun.



Another forum I used to frequent did this. Everyone was "banned" so all members had grey crossed-out names but could still post and everything y'know. It was pretty cool.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 30, 2016)

my friend heard the April Fool's Day event was going to be replaced this year with a Tax Day event on April 15.  There are two new Tax Day collectibles in the works:  the Bottle of Aspirin; and the Hasty Plane Ticket to the Cayman Islands.  also, random users will receive "tax refunds" in the form of partial refunds from the forum shop on all purchases made there last year; certain other less fortunate random users will have a high portion of their forum bells "taxed." .  Also, random members will be selected for a posting-quality audit by the mods-- retroactive penalties may apply...


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

This all sounds so crazy omfg xD


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 31, 2016)

Tom said:


> The dark lord walks among us once more. RISE UP DARTH PIERROT AND TAKE YOUR RIGHTFUL PLACE AMONG THE SITH ADMINS



uh, not to go full star wars nerd here, but wouldnt Pierrot have to overthrow one or more of the admins?  (and is Tina's last name MacBeth by any chance??  )


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2016)

King Dad said:


> (and is Tina's last name MacBeth by any chance??  )



No, her last name is Cohen-Chang


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2016)

PIERROT PIERROT PIERROT


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2016)

King Dad said:


> uh, not to go full star wars nerd here, but wouldnt Pierrot have to overthrow one or more of the admins?  (and is Tina's last name MacBeth by any chance??  )



Well given that Jeremy is probably the weakest link, yes.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2016)

they will delete all the collectibles.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 31, 2016)

egg hunt part 2


----------



## Araie (Mar 31, 2016)

Trundle said:


> egg hunt part 2



No, no! Anything but that! I can take it once a year, but never twice!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

Well nothing's happened so far.....cri


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Well nothing's happened so far.....cri



timezones??


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 31, 2016)

please dont do a restock coz i wanna save up for a popsicle T.T


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm guessing something small.  This past event was too big!  I wouldn't be too disappointed if there's nothing, guys.  That last egg hunt was huge.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 31, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> I'm guessing something small.  This past event was too big!  I wouldn't be too disappointed if there's nothing, guys.  That last egg hunt was huge.



Too challenging in my opinion, lol.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Well nothing's happened so far.....cri



Nvm it's only 31st my phone is being weird 

LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait it just turned 12pm so........


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm guessing it's gonna be like
"OH LOOK WE'RE DOING SOMETHING BIG
THERES A BANNER NOW
WOOO"

and at 12:00 PM EDT, their gonna be all like

"April Fools!"


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't know if this was intentional or if it was a glitch, but I got the snowy winter themed background at the top of the page when I was looking at a thread and then I exited the thread and it was back to the spring background.

Edit:

I just got a sunrise background even though it's midnight here and then the fall background. Yep, they're definitely f***ing with me.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know if this was intentional or if it was a glitch, but I got the snowy winter themed background at the top of the page when I was looking at a thread and then I exited the thread and it was back to the spring background.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just got a sunrise background even though it's midnight here and then the fall background. Yep, they're definitely f***ing with me.



It had the Fall skin for a moment too hahaha


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, and this is now the Time Travel HQ forum.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh man.
Trippy.
I like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Oh, and this is now the Time Travel HQ forum.



oh just noticed this as well. lmao. I wonder if theres anything else..


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2016)

they should revoke all bans for the day and let the spammers and slammers run wiiiiilllldd!!


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol this is cute, I'm so glad they still did something for April fools! IO love the Time Traveler theme


----------



## Kaiserin (Apr 1, 2016)

THIS IS TRIPPY!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

WHERE TF IS PIERROT


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Heyden said:


> WHERE TF IS PIERROT



Plot twist! The TBT Forums is the Mysterious Pierrot! :OO


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2016)

Pierrot is taking his time changing the names of the boards.  cmon Pierrot, finish that doppio and get on with it, capisce?


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha, nice banners.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2016)

"reset" button
wonder what it does


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

Pasta said:


> "reset" button
> wonder what it does


I'm not gonna try it, that's for sure.


----------



## Cory (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm a fan of this April fools change.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm enjoying these changes very much, they spook me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reset has me like e_e what if we get a prize for pressing it out of bravery, or what if we get a short ban?


----------



## Cory (Apr 1, 2016)

Where's the reset button?


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Cory said:


> Where's the reset button?


Above the Bell Tree Banner, with the profile and settings.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2016)

its just the logout button.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> its just the logout button.



o :l


----------



## Blu Rose (Apr 1, 2016)

i'm laughing too hard this is beautiful


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 1, 2016)

i wonder why not all of the names of the different parts of the forums have changed.

like re-tail is now 're-time', the museum is 'the masoleum' (or something like that) and brewster's cafe is now 'brewster's clock', but everything else apart from the 'time travel hq' is normal.

...and i wonder why they're to do with time (well idk about the masoleum or whatever it is but the others are).


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> its just the logout button.



Well.. ok then.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 1, 2016)

LMAO I JUST NOTICED RESET xD


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> i wonder why not all of the names of the different parts of the forums have changed.
> 
> like re-tail is now 're-time', the museum is 'the masoleum' (or something like that) and brewster's cafe is now 'brewster's clock', but everything else apart from the 'time travel hq' is normal.
> 
> ...and i wonder why they're to do with time (well idk about the masoleum or whatever it is but the others are).



hmmmmm... the mystery deepens.....


----------



## Damniel (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you guys please erase TBT from existence, that'd be funny.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2016)

I love how everyone is scamming each other with 'giveaways' in the TBT Marketplace


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 1, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I love how everyone is scamming each other with 'giveaways' in the TBT Marketplace



Kek, mine was awesome


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2016)

I still remember last year when everyone's collectibles temporalily turned into that creepy doll thing.  

Kinda like what they've done this year. With the different banners from throughout the year being random every time you refresh or go to a new page. The name changes are fun too. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

When I first opened TBT I had the nighttime fall banner and thought what the heck!? Then remembered what today was.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 1, 2016)

Something seems a bit off... not sure what it is though.

Omg I slept for like 15 hours don't do this to me I CAN'T COMPREHEND


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2016)

To be honest this is actually starting to make me disassociative and anxious @ TBT I highly recommend never doing this again lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> To be honest this is actually starting to make me disassociative and anxious @ TBT I highly recommend never doing this again lmao



Does having the site's theme change slightly really bother you that much?  

You'll have started throwing your chair at your screen near the end of the Easter event then with evil Zip looming over the site.


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Does having the site's theme change slightly really bother you that much?
> 
> You'll have started throwing your chair at your screen near the end of the Easter event then with evil Zip looming over the site.



"slightly really" what
And no it's just the time of day thing that's been messing with me, I already have a bad perception of time as it is so when the site would go dark in the afternoon I'd be bewildered


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

who else sees random users as "Fool" 


GG admins/mods. I AM SO CONFUSED


----------



## Arstotzkan (Apr 1, 2016)

And now some people's posts are "fools" lmao


----------



## Pierrot (Apr 2, 2016)

Heyden said:


> WHERE TF IS PIERROT



My apologies. Peas forgive. I am very busy at this time of year. 


Spoiler: April 1st 2016.









Hanging out in the grocery cupboard.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2016)

Pierrot said:


> My apologies. Peas forgive. I am very busy at this time of year.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: April 1st 2016.
> ...



Get out


----------



## Pierrot (Apr 2, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Get out



You liked it on Facebook.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2016)

Pierrot said:


> You liked it on Facebook.



my god you are creepy


----------



## Pierrot (Apr 2, 2016)

oath2order said:


> my god you are creepy





Spoiler:


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2016)

GOOD BYE


----------



## N a t (Apr 2, 2016)

Pierrot said:


> Spoiler:


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 2, 2016)

I laughed when I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like I have just experienced a murder


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 3, 2016)

i literally have a fear of those dolls so pierrot is making me cry internally


----------

